# Convict Cichlids to a good home



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a pair of Convicts that I need to rehome. I want a tropical setting and I can't handle this rabbits. I rescue the male and female from somebody that was going to destroy them. They are big now and I want them to have a new better home. I always had tropical and now its been a year since I rescue this guys but I so much desperatly want my tropical settup. I like big fish but I want to wait until we have enough room to get a bigger fish tank. Right now they are staying in my 20g with about 10 babies. If anybody know what I can do or if anybody want them they can have them. I can't take them to my LFS because they are out of business and they were the only ones that took in fish. There babies can go too.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I could probably ship them but they will be on your expenses. I will not charge for the fish.

Male and Female:








Male:








Female:


----------



## Countryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Is that "My little Zoo" quote right? The Convicts are with a betta and zebra Danios? My dad had a Convict that couldn't be put with anything....


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

If you can't find anyone here that can take them, try posting an ad in your local newspaper, craigslist or freecycle. There has to be someone out there that would love to have such beautiful fish. You could also try aquabid.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Countryguy said:


> Is that "My little Zoo" quote right? The Convicts are with a betta and zebra Danios? My dad had a Convict that couldn't be put with anything....


Yep they all live together in the 20g. No problems not even when the females has spawn.



Buggy said:


> If you can't find anyone here that can take them, try posting an ad in your local newspaper, craigslist or freecycle. There has to be someone out there that would love to have such beautiful fish. You could also try aquabid.


I will try that. I already did craigslist but I got no reply. Will have to keep on looking though.


----------



## David-P (Jul 30, 2007)

what size tank would you like to see them go into?


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

David-P said:


> what size tank would you like to see them go into?



I don't know they have been living in a 20g all of this time but probably something bigger or the same would do but not smaller than a 20g though.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

They are gone. Thanks for everybodies input. The lady that took them lives in my town.


----------

